# Thanks, Jim!



## Cap'n Pete (Jun 8, 2016)

As one of the very lucky recipients of Jim's vinyl ruler giveaway, I just got mine a few minutes ago. VERY nice, I will use it proudly!

While I do feel a wee bit guilty having won one while being probably the newest member here, I assure you it went to a person who really appreciates it to the fullest. 



- a very happy Cappy


----------



## Steve A W (Jun 8, 2016)

Congrats Captn!
I too want to thank Jim for the ruler.
Although with my luck fishin, He could of 
sent me one about a third of the length :LOL2: 
Thanks 

Steve A W


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2016)

:beer:


----------

